# This weekend



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Did the surf Saturday 7-9AM with clam a lot of weed no bites except the usual skates one guy caught a nice big blue though. Went back out around 3 to Brigantine bridge again it was weed weed and more weed no fish so i left after a short while and went to the Brig jetty around sundown with clam and tried jigging with a bucktail and plugs still nothing. Going to give it a shot in Longport and AC tomorrow.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Longport?*

What time you heading out tomorrow?


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

i probably will head out early not sure though let's see what the weather does


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Didn't make it out myself due to weather!! Maybe I will get out this week after work..


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Well i made it out to longport but couldn't come up with anything to brag about. Was tough fishing from the jetty today with the rough conditions. Theyre here though. My father went out in a boat today and his buddy hooked up a 32" (wreck inlet)


----------

